# Taste of the Wild ingredients



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I would challenge the statement that there are ingredients that can only be sourced from China! Dogs need nutrients, not ingredients!

So taurine can only come from China. B.S. Mice are rich in taurine, and we have lots of them in the USA  Dark leafy green are rich in folate (folic acid is the name when it is synthetic). Can you seriously belive there is not source of vitamin C in the USA?!! 

Vitamin C's only value in dog food is as a preservative. Dogs make their own vitamin C. Any added vitamin C is excreted in urine.

This proves that they want cheap ingredients and are willing to buy around the globe to risk your dog's health. Diamond is notorious for it's dog food recalls!

That message is misleading propaganda. Rather than say "we feed your dog **** from China" they tell you "everybody else gets food from China and lie about it" wth? 

I am so happy to feed raw right now. ALL my dog's food ingredients are made/grown in the USA.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Coming from China is enough that we will switch foods immediately, just wish I had know earlier. TOTW has good reviews but now I really question how they do the reviews. We tried different foods but keep coming back to TOTW as it had worked so well. However, the risk seems too great & I don't trust any food that comes from China.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm with tortoise....how can those ingredients not be available here in the USA? They're fairly common...I'm guessing China sells them cheaper than anyone else. Either way, I'm not terribly concerned about it to be honest. Most of the ingredients are from Europe or the USA. However, I'm going to do some research on recalls diamond has had....actually, I didn't know diamond made TOTW. Hmmm...for some reason I've never really like diamond pet foods, mostly because a lot of their other foods are too high in grain for my tastes. Maybe it's time for another upgrade. I've been considering going back to raw, might be a good time to make the switch.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I didnt know TOTW was made by Diamond either until AFTER it made my girls throw up and have diarrhea.. and I switched the food over 3wks period. Even my cast iron stomach toy poodle. Didnt know that diamond manufactures Natural Balance either... my toy only had loose stools on the NB kibble. Time to switch again.. maybe to Addiction foods.. My other poodle and future dogs will be on Fromm's Four stars so long as they dont have allergies to it. I also toss some raw my mini's way to try out.. would love to do so with the toy but she had previous liver issues..


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Because of Diamond's latest recall, I'm switching from TOTW to Acana (made in Canada). I fed TOTW for several years, but I'm tired of their continuing problems and secrecy concerning the latest issue.

My poor daughter called me in a panic tonight b/c her local pet store has run out of TOTW Pacific Stream in the small bags (she has a yorkie-poo), and the store said they can't get any more for awhile b/c of the closing of the SC plant. She's going to have to switch brands if she can't find a bag somewhere else nearby tomorrow.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I have been happy with Blue Buffalo Wilderness and think it is all made in the US. Maybe i should email them and ask that, too? 

Personally, I think TOTW's prompt email back is a sign of a company that cares. The things from China are minimal and China isn't all bad. I prefer to stick with things made in the US, but we aren't perfect, either.

I looked up BB on their website. This is what they say:

Are Blue Buffalo products manufactured in the U.S.? 
Yes, all Blue Buffalo products are manufactured in the United States.

Where is your food manufactured? 
We create and develop our own recipes with our staff veterinarians and PhD nutritionists. We work with only U.S. partners to manufacture our products according to our recipes and specifications. Product quality is our #1 priority. We have strict controls in place to make sure that our ingredients meet the highest quality standards. All of our ingredients come from facilities that are USDA-approved and inspected.

What do you think? Should I email them?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I just emailed BB. I will let you know what they say.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I fed my dogs Blue for years with no issues. I got on this forum and was convinced to switch to TOTW. Now I may go back to Blue, grain free. Thanks for this info. 

I forget who was in a panic because they could not find TOTW, and wanted to let you know they will send it to your home. I always get mine delivered and it does not cost more.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Ive tried other foods but always come back to my Fromm's! I also like Canine Caviar, and addiction foods. Again always my Fromm they have foods with alternative meat and grains food and grain free.. but all ingredients are fresh USDA inpected ingredients. And they process their own foods.. no china ingredients.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

I get so angry at these companies that have developed their customer base on quality, premium food (at premium prices, I may add) and then sell out the same customer base to increase their profit line. They count on consumer brand loyalty and habit and lack of persistent research to cover their tracks and stick it to who? the dogs! I have fed Fromm Gold for 5 years, never had an issue, and have gotten great customer support (even though I am "out" of their region). I hope to continue. I get so tired of policing ingredients and legal loopholes ( like chicken, chicken meal, chicken by-products..). Once a company exposes it's true nature, I am done... and will gladly spread the word far and wide. In my opinion, TOTW has virtually "hidden" the fact that it is a Diamond product (and tied intimately to the recent Diamond recall).. and again, why have new shipments of it been halted, with no notice to us consumers? Without the label of a "recall" that is attached to the Diamond Naturals product? Dogs are suffering, and the companies that SHOULD care the most, are unwilling to sacrifice quality for quantity... PHOOIE!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Searcher said:


> Coming from China is enough that we will switch foods immediately, just wish I had know earlier. TOTW has good reviews but now I really question how they do the reviews. We tried different foods but keep coming back to TOTW as it had worked so well. However, the risk seems too great & I don't trust any food that comes from China.


Kibble and sourcing ingredients -- anyone who (still) wants the kibble review from Whole Dog Journal please PM me and I can send to you. I find it very helpful before deciding on which food makes sense ---- alternatively, if you subscribe to WDJ, you can access the reviews online, too.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It occured to me that USDA inspected and approved is every single dog food manufacturer in the US who isn't closed down, so that doesn't mean anything. 'US partners' means they deal with other US companies to assist in manufacture. That's fine, it is a nationwide brand, you'd expect them to use partners. What is doesn't say is "US only ingredients' which is what I want to see. 

I was told the this company only uses US ingredients:
Great Life Dog Food

Consumer Confidence: We are delighted that consumers understand that Great Life's protocol of testing ingredients and manufacturing practices alleviates concerns for a safe and healthy food. Great Life is proud of our dedication to an animals' well being.. Please share your experience with us!! 
****All products are sustainable
****All products sourced in USA
****Manufactured in USA

I checked their list of ingredients on the grain free buffalo:

Ingredients in great life dog food (apparently it is coated in freezedried raw?)

Buffalo, Tapioca, Jicama, Freeze Dried Buffalo, Freeze Dried Buffalo Liver, Freeze Dried Pumpkin, Freeze Dried Squash, Freeze Dried Parsley, Freeze Dried Papaya, Freeze Dried Chia Seed, Freeze Dried Kale Sprouts, Freeze Dried Broccoli Sprouts, Freeze Dried Barely Sprouts, Inulin, Suncured Alfalfa Meal, Yams, Blueberries, Cranberries, Parsley, Artichoke, Rosemary, EnzymesAmylase, Protease, Cellulase, Pectinase, Lipase, Phytase, Xylanese, Hemicellulase, Alpha-galactosidase, Invertase), ProbioticsLactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Lactobacillus Plantarum Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Bifidobacterium Thermophilum Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Bifidobacterium Longum Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Bacillus Subtillus Fermentation Product Dehydrated), Wild Salmon Oil, Vitamins (Lecithin, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamone Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin), DL-Methionine, Minerals (Calcium Pantothenate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acids Chelate, Manganese Amino Acids Chelate, Cobalt Amino Acids Chelate).

There is no Vitamin c or Taurine in it, but there is folic acid. It has parsley, pumpkin, broccoli and kale, all of which have vitamin c in them. Perhaps there is Taurine in one of the other ingredients. I think Taurine is an important amino acid. The food doens't cost much more. hmmm.

I will stick with Blue Buffalo unless I hear otherwise. I was never that impressed with Taste of the Wild. I don't know why, I just felt the BB ingredients looked better to me, but I think TOTW is a great food. BB wilderness does contain taurine, vit c and folic acid in it's 'life bits' (pieces in the food). I can't wait to here where they get them.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

kdias said:


> ...
> To answer your question, there are ingredients that are critical to our formulations (i.e. folic acid, taurine, vitamin C) that can only be sourced out of China. Our choice is to either include these ingredients or manufacturer our foods without them, which would not be in the best interest of your pet, in our view.
> ...
> Sincerely,
> ...


I don't understand why a meat-based food would need additional taurine, unless this is destroyed in the processing :

Taurine, or 2-aminoethanesulfonic acid, is an organic acid widely distributed in animal tissues...​
Or, perhaps, there's not enough meat in the food to provide sufficient amounts ? ...

Weary of recalls and research, I switched Rain to raw ...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I received a response from BB. Most of the ingredients are from the US except for some of the lamb comes from New Zealand. Some vitamins, minerals and micronutrients that are not readily available in the US do come from other countries and they work only with reputable supplies and vigorously test all ingredients. Hmm.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I am disgusted to learn that TOTW is made by Diamond - if I had realized this I would have never switched my puppies to this food.

We'll be making a switch for sure - now what to feed is the question.


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought I was doing a good thing feeding Ranger TOTW, but learning it was a Diamond product is enough for me, and learning that any part of it is sourced from China just adds to that. He has been doing so well with this food, but now I am afraid of it.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

I am getting really nervous about the Diamond recall. I know that many companies go through this, but the way it's being done is a bit concerning - it seems like it's not completely above board. It took us so long to find a food my girl thrives on. TOTW gives her good poops and no gas - I'm wondering what to try next....


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Geez, now I'm afraid of what I feed, too. I finally found something everyone can eat and do well on.  I have a hard time switching completely to raw as I would love to do, but the storage issues are a problem for me. 
My guys have been doing so very well on Chicken Soup, but it is also a Diamond product. TOTW gives them gas. They like BB, but it's more expensive. Guess I'll have to start searching yet again.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I feed and love Fromm's four star line and my dogs love it too. No issues with the food.. only my toy is now allergic lol. Not the foods fault tho. I completely trust the company and the food. They have a grained and grain free formulas. The canned food is good enough for US to eat lol. You can see the shredded meat and diced vegetables. 

At one point before the China scare they had the canned food made in China, but once the scare happened they set out to look for a different source to not endanger their customers. Now all their food and ingredients are made in the US. Check em out!

Fromm Family Foods Gourmet Dog & Cat Food, Naturally Holistic

Their products can be easily interchanged for variety in the four star line so long as you do grain to grain or grain free to grain free. Did I say I love this food?!!


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

Hmmm, I like the looks of Fromm 4 star. How does the price compare? It isn't quite as readily available as TOTW, but I do have a shop nearby that carries it.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

When I was shopping i believe the Fromm grain free is pricier.. of the grained the chicken and veggie is the cheaper one. All in all its about right for the higher quality foods.. I ranges about 5-10 more than some products. I believe the grained are like 50-60 for the 28lb the grained are more.. like 65 or so. My bags last me 3.5-4 months for a toy and a mini.. just the mini Im looking at 6mons. Not bad if you ask me. I order mine thru 

Fromm-Dog-Food|Page2 | PetFoodDirect.com

The closest retailer is like and hour and change away.. so after all my costs and time to go out and buy the food I come out ahead.. esp since its dropped off on my door.. I also have it on auto ship.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

I, too, highly recommend Fromm. I feed Fromm Gold, not grain free, but my dogs have always done very well on it. It is sometimes hard to find, but they have a retail map at their website indicating availability, and some folks have it drop-shipped thru ..petflow, I think?


----------

